# 

## zebrochka

!            !!!!     !  ,     -  .      -2    . !!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## -8

-29.         -2.               -11.       .

----------


## BNN

!     -11      :Embarrassment:

----------


## BNN

-2    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -11


 ,       


> -2    ?


   ,    ,  ,   - .

----------


## NNR

.     .    .            .       .      ?

----------


## Svetishe

-    .        -29        ,   .         ,   .  !     ""   :Stick Out Tongue: ,

----------


## NNR

.   -29   ""  ?       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,      +-  ,                 .      ,   - ,       ,   ,   -     ....

----------


## NNR

.      -29   ,   .   -        ?  -?  ""    -11.

----------


## Gubenco

- 1,5   ...      -       -     -         ...   -       ?   ???  :Wink:

----------


## Svetishe

- ,    ,      ,      - .


> .      -29   ,   .   -        ?  -?  ""    -11


    ?   ,   ?      -29.

----------


## NNR

.    .       ,    .  -29    
  .     (
 ,   ..)     -11.

----------


## Svetishe

,   Ѩ,  ..  -   ,         .

----------


## Gubenco

> - ,    ,      ,      - .


        ...
     -11???   ... ?
   -29    ... ,   - ,

----------


## Svetishe

> ...


  :yes: 
       -29,    -11.

----------


## Debetovochka

!
         ,             -2,        .   . ,  - . ,    ,   ,    - ,  .   - .
 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

*Debetovochka*,   !      ,        . !

----------

> .        -29        ,   .         ,   .  !     ""  ,


, ,     .     -29  -    - ?              ?  .

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## tatimtv

-   ,  -2                   -2,    -29  -11?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,           -      ,      .


> -29  -11?


    -29        -11

----------


## tatimtv

, (,       )   10 .. ,    -29,  ,    - 8  9,     9 . (  " "     (. 2- ,  10 .   ,   -29)

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      ,     ,                 ,            .

----------


## tatimtv

.....     :   ,   -      ,  ,   - 31-.       ,     .      20 .  ,       ( 1)   , ..     .

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,         20 ,     ,   ,        20- ,     .

----------


## tatimtv

*Svetishe*,        -29   20.    ,     ,      .        .    -29   -2  ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     .

----------


## tatimtv

*Svetishe*,    ....    -?

----------

!         ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  -....        ,    .

----------

?  ?

----------


## Svetishe

:  ,  .... , -  , -

----------

> , -  , -


    -  ?      ?         -19,          ,  ,   "      ".

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,   ,   .  -  ,  ,     ,     .  " "       ,   ,     .

----------

....   ...   .

----------

: 
1)  ,   (        ,   + .) ;
2)  -29:  , ..        ;
3)  -19, ..   . ( :  +  -  = );
4)  : , ,    !
          ,   ,     - ,        . ,              .       -2  .

----------


## ()

> : 
> 1)  ,   (        ,   + .) ;
> 2)  -29:  , ..        ;
> 3)  -19, ..   . ( :  +  -  = );
> 4)  : , ,    !
>           ,   ,     - ,        . ,              .       -2  .



   !

----------

,  -2    (..  ,        )   -29,     ,   ,   .,   , .,       "    ",  ..      ,          ""    ?       ,      ,    .         -29    . .      , ..       ,          (       ,    , .. ). ,  !

----------


## Svetishe

**,  ,      .

----------

> ,  ,      .


     " "?

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,      -    ,     " "

----------


## Mula

!  ,   -2  !!!!!
   -2    . .   ,         -   -2   :   -  !       -29     .????!!!       !
    -,    !  !  ! :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,           .  :  ?

----------


## Mula

,  ,  -2 - ,   .   :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

,  .

----------


## Mula

-       .      ,        -2 :yes:

----------


## Mula

-    !    ,      -   . :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

,   .

----------

:       .     .     .       ,         .     ,      ?,                  .

----------


## Mula

,      ,     ,    :Frown:

----------

:        N -29?       ?

: ,        .
  ,   (  )    N -29               - .        .       :  ,   ,  ,   ,       ,   ,         ,   .     .2 .9    21  1996 . N 129- "  ".

..


13.01.2005


                -29

----------


## Mula

.,   -2,..    .

----------


## Svetishe

**,        ?    ( ),   ,          .  "  "
 9.   
2.      ,     ,        ,  ,       ,     :
)  ;
)   ;
)  ,     ;
)   ;
)        ;
)   ,         ;
)    ;

----------

> .,   -2,..    .


   -2     ?

----------


## Mula

,       -2. +     ,  - .   -  -  -    --29, ,    .
      ..,  -  -29.          .   -29  .,   ,   . ,   . :yes:

----------

!   ,    -,        -,       ?    !  -  ,    ,      ,    ,      .20       .19     -2?

----------


## Svetishe

,  -      . ! 
   ,  "   "

----------

-29    ,    ,   -29  .

----------


## Svetishe

> -29    ,    ,   -29  .


      ,     .

----------


## olga_buh

> :       .     .     .       ,         .     ,      ?,                  .




Svetishe, , ,      ?

----------

-29  (- )     ,         ,     ,              ,      , .

----------

,     .    !        ,   ,   .  ,  -29 .  -2.                   - ,    ,     .    .   .           (   )!      !     ..    !             :    !!!      :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,        .

----------

2004-2006   2008 .   .-11     ,        ,   29 ,    ,         : 1., 2. , 3. ., 4. ,    .11-,    =    -,        .  -, - " ".                    ..  , -   ,    ,      -,  .        .

----------


## sudmarvik

, -29   .
   .
     .
    ,   -29.

----------


## Efenka

... ...     ...
 ,   ...
       ...   ,    .  ,     20      ..  , ,  ....  ?    ?   ,  ....  ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     20      ..


    20?

----------


## Efenka

> 20?



 :Redface: ... ?    ?

----------


## Anber

> ... ?    ?


   10.
    -29      20.

----------


## Efenka

> 10.
>     -29      20.


 ...        ...      1   ...  , -...     ....         ....    ...  -29   ? :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

-29   ,        .

----------


## Efenka

> -29   ,        .


    ...   ...       ..     ..   ....        ....               .. ....

       ...       ... ..     ?

----------


## .

10.01,      .10.09.
       . ,     "-"        , ** .     ,     .    10.09       "   ".



> ...       ... ..     ?


     ,       -     :Smilie:

----------


## Efenka

., .   .... :Wink:

----------


## Jannia

..))
       .            .    .            .   ,         2 .   .

----------

,  -,     ,   ,           ,      (   )

----------


## Jannia

.... 
  , ..
      ,    ,         ?  ((((

----------

,    .  ,        . ,  ,        ))))

----------


## Jannia

,       .  , ,  ..)))
   ,           :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      (   )


,       ,    ,   ,   ,      ,      .

----------


## Jannia

,    .     10-  ,    .  ..)))

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Jannia

? 
  ,    .
,   ))))

----------


## .

*Jannia*, 
20 - 10 -   ,     
20 - 10 -  ,

----------


## Jannia

*.*, .  :Smilie:      .    ,    ,    .  , .   !!!

----------


## .

> ,    ,


  ,     -     
 "   "  :Wink:

----------


## Anber

-29 (  ) 
-11  1 ,  -29 .
,    ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

+

----------


## Svetishe

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=215089

----------


## Anber

.  . 
.   ,    "" -29 .
Svetishe,   ,         ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         ,


      .        .

----------


## Efenka

... :  ,           .  ,  -      .

  ,         -29 ,      " "?

----------


## Svetishe

-2   ?   ?    ,       ,      ,      " ".   ,      ,   .

----------


## Efenka

> -2   ?   ?    ,       ,      ,      " ".   ,      ,   .


    ,   .     :Redface: ,      .      ,      ....  ,    ....

----------


## Svetishe

> 


  ,   -      .  -,         .   ,    ,    .

----------


## Efenka

> ,   -      .  -,         .   ,    ,    .


 Svetishe,  .
        .
              .
      5    . 
            ! :Frown: 
     ""!

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  ,

----------


## Efenka

> ,   ,  ,


         ! :yes: 
      !!  :Lupa: 
 ,  !!! :Super:

----------


## Efenka

,   ...   :Embarrassment: 
        ...  .... :EEK!: ...    .
     :
  10 ,   5 , 5 .
    ,   .
 ,    - ...    ,      .
      . .      .  ,    ...  
    ...   ? 
        ?  :Wink:

----------


## Efenka

> ,   ...  
>         ...  .......    .
>      :
>   10 ,   5 , 5 .
>     ,   .
>  ,    - ...    ,      .
>       . .      .  ,    ...  
>     ...   ? 
>         ?


  .....   :Redface:

----------

-29  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


-2   ,  .


> -29  ?

----------


## Efenka

> -2   ,  .


    1,  ?

----------


## mamamal

!
  -2  10 ,   5,      ,    5,   10 -   .

----------


## Svetishe

> -2  10 ,   5,      ,    5,   10 -


    ?          ,      .       ,     .      -    .

----------


## Efenka

*Svetishe*,  ,   (   )   -2?     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> Svetishe,  ,   (   )   -2?


 ? :   1 ?

----------


## Efenka

> ? :   1 ?


 :Smilie: ...  .

----------


## Svetishe

? ,     ,     -  .

----------


## Efenka

> ? ,     ,     -  .


 ...   ... ...

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Efenka

*Svetishe*,  ,    , .    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Efenka

ͨ 	     :   

         -    
 1                         100      100                     50 

      50     100  
 ,    ....

----------


## Svetishe

,    .   ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## Efenka

*Svetishe*, ! 
    : 
    -2,        (  ,  ) .  :write: 
      ...  
-3   ?   :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

- , -3  .

----------


## Efenka

> - , -3  .


 !!!      ? :Confused:

----------


## mamamal

> ?          ,      .       ,     .      -    .


     ,       ,     .     ,        . 
-      ,      .

----------


## Svetishe

, ,    .           .

----------


## Angela09

!  ,
     29, -       .

----------


## Svetishe

*Angela09*,     ?    -29,     .    http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=215089    - .

----------


## Angela09

*Svetishe*,        . 
1.   -    ,   ?          ,-,   .              ?
2. -   /, (  ) -    ?
3.      ? 
   !

----------


## Svetishe

:
: 
1.     2000 . * 500 .=...
1.1    "+", 30   500 *300 ...
1.2     250 .*50 
      "  "
 ,  ,   ,   
 1000 .,        250    125  ,     ,     252   120 ,      .

----------

...      ....    ,        ,       ,      - 2,   .....   ....         .....

----------

10.8     ,     ,   ,   ,     ,       :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe



----------

???

----------


## ˸

> 


      ?

----------

-    !!!

----------

> ?




  1

----------


## ˸

> 1


      ,  -  .    .    "",

----------

!

----------


## Svetishe

,          .

----------

!!!       .

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,        ,          .

----------


## ˸

> .

----------

!  ! 

   ! 

       ,      .

----------


## ˸

> .


      ,    .     ?    ,    .

----------

*˨*

     .

   10    20     , 




 .

----------


## ˸



----------

> 


,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

2 ,       ?             .     ??????

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,

----------


## oksana.gromova83

.    ?????

----------


## Svetishe

,         .      ,  


>

----------


## kex

.   ().    : -   . ,   .   ,     ,   ,      ,    ((.     3 ..       ??
..    ,      )

----------


## akv05

> ...    : -   . , ...    3 ..       ??
> ..    ,      )


  ,     ?     . 

   ?

----------


## kex

,

----------


## Svetishe

,   ?      .

----------


## kex

,       , ,  ..   2 ,   , ..       .    ,      ,    29    )

----------


## Svetishe

?      -29.

----------


## kex

,    ?            ?

----------


## Svetishe

? ,     ,  ,  , " ,   ".     ,     ,     .

----------


## kex

)  !

----------

:
  -2  10 ,   5,      ,    5,   10 -    



> ?          ,      .       ,     .      -    .


Svetishe,      ,       :  ,     -2  10 ,      .    5.    ,        (     ).  ,     10 .     5 ,    ,   -29  5   .
  ,       10 ,        5,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  , , ,     23  ,    25  20 -  ,    20,   15    -   .  , ,      ,          .        ,    ,     ,    ......

----------


## -

, ,  ,      ,
            ( .....)        ,            -29, -11,             ,    ....,         ,              .  80.

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,       .        ,   -, ,   , - ...

----------

- 20840    /            ?

----------

!   .       .
    ( )  ,    .      ?

----------


## Svetishe

-29  ,  ,      -.

----------

> -29  ,  ,      -.


..   ,  ,   ,     .      ?

----------


## Svetishe

115- :  -     ,     ,               ,     ,   ,  -  95%   .      -29,           ,       , -29         .      ,  
-      -    ,     25 ,   27,     ,      ,     ,           
-         ,   ,   ,           
-    20 ,    25 .    
:     -       .

----------


## Oly:)

!      :Frown:    :   ,   ,      ,    ,         :Frown:  -     ,      - ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,     20,   ,       .

----------


## Oly:)

??   :Redface:   ,   ,

----------


## Svetishe

-29

----------


## Oly:)

29,    ,      ,   ,   ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,           .          .

----------


## Oly:)

> ,     ,           .          .


,   :Ill: 
     29,        (    29),  ,           :Frown:   :Dezl:

----------


## sudmarvik

> ??    ,   ,


 -29    ;
   ,    - .
  - .
    .
   ,  ,   .
    .
  ,.      (  -2+  -; -3) ,  .

    ,     .
     .. 

 ,   . :Redface:

----------


## sudmarvik

> ,  
>      29,        (    29),  ,


  ???

----------


## 11

, ,     ,      (2009),  20      ? 
..     ,     2   ,        ??

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  ,  -,       (   , )

----------


## 11

01.12.09     ,      ,         20  (  )?

----------


## Svetishe

,       1 ,    .

----------


## 11

!!!!

----------


## =)

:
 ,      
             10  (   ,    )

, !              08 10

  !

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,

----------


## =)

!

----------


## Dian

, ,    : -2  -29 .  -29     . ,   -29    10  ,     9 ,     9 .         1 ,          ? :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    .    -29  9  1.

----------


## Dian

> ,    ,    .    -29  9  1.


! ,    -29? ..      -29  -2,    1      -29,    -2    10?    :  -29      .  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

-29    -2,      .     .

----------


## Dian

> -29    -2,      .     .


 :Smilie:   !!! ,    .

----------


## ..

.
       ( ).  ,     ,  -2,    ( ).
    ?
.

----------


## akv05

> .
>        ( ).  ,     ,  -2,    ( ).
>     ?
> ...


     ?

----------


## ..

(     2).
 , ,  .
 2  -   .
  ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,    ,     ,

----------


## ..

:     (2) ( 10..).
   :      ( -     )      ,       ,   ...    .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   -    .   ,     .  ,   -15  ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## ..

. .
          " "?
   (  - ),      .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,       .....

----------


## ..

.
    ...
 .

----------

.    -          .        (   ""  )   .

----------


## Nreekla

.
     ..         ...
    .      .      .        -,        29,          .      .            . ,      ,    .    ,   ,      ,            . 2 ,     .          .    .      .    .
 .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,   .     ,   -29,  -  ,    . -2    ,   .

----------


## Dummi

-            ?          ,  ,  ""          -29    -           !!! ,      (  )         ,       / .        ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     , ..    . ,     10   3       3   3 .        ,          -,    -     .

----------


## -

!     ,      , ..

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      , .


     ?

----------


## -

,    .        -29  ,       ,   !  ,           !!!     ?

----------


## Svetishe

.         .           .   ,    ,      .

----------


## -

.    -29 ,      ?   ,     ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

-29      ,      ,      ,       -29 (        ).    :      (  )       ,   ,       ,  .        "".        .    ,  .
  ,      ,      .

----------


## -

,          -29     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-29      -2,       ,   .

----------


## -

,          -2?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    100   100 .  ,     5000     "",     1   2 ..          1,8  2,4    ...     :  ,  ,  , ....   ,   ,   20 . = 10 .   ,  ,     -29.  ,  -2     ,       ,    ,      ,      ,        ,  -2     .      -  ,  .

----------


## -

-   .               " "   ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ?      " "?

----------


## -

,         !

----------


## Svetishe

?     -2,            .    -   .  -       .     .

----------


## -

-29 (    )

----------


## Svetishe

,   .

----------


## -

.

----------


## Dummi

,                        ?    ?

----------


## Server56

-      ,    .        ,   ,        .    -29     .
       ,   .     .      ,    .   ,    . ,         . 1.      -29      . 2.    ,               487  .     -  ,       (   ).      .   ,      2  ,

----------


## Dummi

:         ( ),               ....

----------


## Altay17

,     ...
  ! 
  , ,        ...       -  . :   (  ,     ,    .)  ,              .?  ,   ,  , -     1?         ...      -   ( .),    ,      ,  . !      ,   .  ?       1?  .

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


     . "    " ()  :yes:

----------


## Server56

-   .
    10  10.
       -29,          ,   .
   ,        -19 (      ).
 :    , ,     , ,        ,    .
    ,   . .
        .
 -19    ,    ,    -29,    ,     .
 ,  -19,        ,    ,  -19  .
-        ,    .         .  -,     .

----------


## Svetishe

> -        ,    .


          ( )       ,     ,       .

----------


## Altay17

. .  ,              1?     ,       ,       ,     -  ..   ..    ,     .             )))     )))

----------


## Svetishe

> 1?


            ,  . , ,    .     .

----------


## Altay17

....   . :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ?    ,  ,   ,     .  -   ,    :   -  ,   -  ,   10  -  .       1   ,     "  ?"

----------


## Altay17

,       .  "                ....."     - ,      .      ,         ,           .    "" ....

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       .  "                ....."





> , ,    .


          .  
.   -  , .

----------

,    .   -2   " "          ,   ,   .      ,         ,     (1030)    -29??          (1500)???? (1500-1030=470   -29)

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,     -29

----------

> ,   ,     -29


.      -29       " " ( -2)  1500,       1030,         470 . ?      1030    5002,  1030    8002 ???     ....

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,   -29   ,

----------


## akv05

> : 
> 1)  ,   (        ,   + .) ;
> 2)  -29:  , ..        ;
> 3)  -19, ..   . ( :  +  -  = );
> 4)  : , ,    !
>           ,   ,     - ,        . ,              .       -2  .


     -  .       .

        "     ".  :Smilie:

----------


## BlackKing

> ... ...     ...
>     ,  ....  ,   .


        ,  :

         1 :
1.   -11 (  , , , , , )
2.   -2     
3.   -29         ,       .

 :      ,      -11  " " ??

----------


## BlackKing

> 1 :
> 1. 
> 2. 
> 3.


     ?

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Freya

:        30.09.10,     ,   ,       . -2    30.09.10.         ?
  ,        - ,       3 ,     :      3-  +          4 ?  ( - .,   -   ,   ,   )

----------


## Svetishe

> -2    30.09.10.         ?


     .


> :      3-  +          4 ?


     ,            .

----------


## Freya

-19   -19? -     ,    ,      .

----------


## Freya

> .


 ?  ?          . ..   .




> ,            .


..    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> -19   -19? -     ,    ,


              .


> ?  ?


  ,        - ,          .



> ..    ?


      .

----------


## Freya

> ,        - ,          .


      /?     ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   - ,       - ,   -    .       -  ,     .

----------


## Freya

,  ...(((

----------


## _

-29  ,    .       -29,      ,      ,    ,  ..,   ,    ,  ...       ,      ,   ,        ,        .....    .. -    ,   ,         10 ..,       20,    ..  . ,     ,        ,       ...,              ,   ,       ,      ,      700000,00 ..        ...

----------

.  ,         .      :

   ,      .   (, )   .10.1.           10.1.      .
1. , ,     10.1     .  ,            .26.  - ?
2.  ,  , ,     ?     10.1,   .    ,   ...  10.10,  ,  ,  ?              26 ?
3.     ,    () ,  , ,    -  .               .26?
4.   -    ,    ,   10.10,      20.1,     ,          26   ?

  ?  :
10-8 (  )
10-9 (    )
10-10 (    )

----------


## Svetishe

,         20 ,        - .      ,   25.    -  ,          .

----------

> ,         20 ,        - .      ,   25.    -  ,          .


       25,   26.
    -       ,    20 ?

----------


## Svetishe

?    .    ,      ,  ,  ,     .
 ,     ,    ,    , ,      ,  25.

----------


## Server56

.  ( )   ,  - ,    ,       .
       , ,   ,   ,    20.
     - ,         .  -    - .     20     .

----------


## Domrach

,         .      -         29       ?

----------


## Svetishe

-29,

----------


## 30

,      ,  ,   ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.
2.
3.
    , ..... ,    .

----------


## 30

> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
>     , ..... ,    .


.

----------

> -29  ,    .       -29,      ,      ,    ,  ..,   ,    ,  ...       ,      ,   ,        ,        .....    ..


 ,     ?        0159,    ?  ?         -29     .   29 .   ,     ?    ?        .  ?

----------


## Svetishe

**,    .            - -  .

----------

?      ,   .       .  ,     ?
   ,   ,     ,

----------


## Svetishe

?  ,   ,          . 


> ,     ?


       .       ,    ?        .     ,         .   -     ,     .           ,     .

----------

,    ,   .    -  -29,  .    .        -29       .          .
,   -29,  ,   ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   -29,  ,   ?   ?


 !    ?        ?      ,   .   -29,  ,      . ,   ,  ,    "           ",    .

----------

> !    ?        ?


   ,      .       



> ,   .   -29,  ,      . ,   ,  ,    "           ",    .


     ,       -           ! 
     ,        ,       ,       ,   .     ,      ,    ,      ,    .              .  ,    ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,    ,     ?


 .


> ,        ,       ,       ,   .     ,      ,    ,      ,


-29 -      .         ,     ,     .  .  :Hmm:

----------

Svetishe,   !
      ?
      ,           -29.          :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl:

----------

> ,   -29,  ,   ?   ?


   ,  ?     10      ,          .      -          ,      ,    29     .        -29,   .   (-29) ,   ,       .   ,  ,     -19        ,    -   - ,      -2, -3    /   .
     -     ,  ,   ,  -29   ,  ,   ,       ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

** ,     ,   ,       ,  .

----------

> -2, -3    /   .
>      -     ,  ,   ,  -29   ,  ,   ,       ,  .


    ,     ?
 ,      -29?    ?

----------

> ** ,     ,   ,       ,  .


  :yes:  :yes:      ,  ,  .  :Frown:     ,     ,     :No-no:

----------


## Svetishe

**,        . ,  . .

----------

> **,        . ,  . .


,   :Smilie: 
          ?

----------

> ,     ?


   -2, 3      ,         ,     -      ,  0.3  (  1)   0.3  (  ) ,       



> ,      -29?    ?


       ,        ,    ,        ,      ,          ?

----------

> ,  
>           ?


 -  ? ?       ,   ,   -    ,

----------


## Svetishe

** ,    ,  **,   .         .

----------

-    ,    ,               ,        ,   -       ""    ,

----------

> ?       ,   ,   -    ,





> ** ,    ,  **,   .         .


 :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

, ! :Smilie:

----------


## Olya09

(  ) :Smilie: 
1)       ,     10,8  10,9?
2)   15      ,        1060,   18  ?
3) 10,8      .      3   29   .

----------


## Svetishe

> )       ,     10,8  10,9?


     ?   10.1   10.8   ,            ,      10.1

----------


## Olya09

:yes: -

----------

> (  )
> 1)       ,     10,8  10,9?
> 2)   15      ,        1060,   18  ?
> 3) 10,8      .      3   29   .


1)  10.1
2)     ,       (     ).       ,   ,         .
3)     ,    -29  ,   -2  ,    .     20 =  .   90       .

----------


## 163

!  :           ,     ? :   .

----------


## Olya09

*163*,    .             ,      ,  -    !   ,  ,  ?    ...-29    ...

----------


## lara_59

,  29  "" .    , :
1.  -2  , , .       .   29          ,      ?     ?
2.      - ,       .   ? ,  29  ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.     ?
2.     ,      ,        ,  .

----------


## lara_59

1.  -  ,   ,     . ,    -  ,      .  ?
2.  ,         . ,         "" ? , ,  ""    ?

----------


## Svetishe

1.    ,   
2.    ,      ,      ,  .     ,     . 
.       ,    ,   ,   -   ,  .

----------


## lara_59

*Svetishe*, .

----------


## NATALIA76

!  ,     ,    500,   10 ,   ? :Confused:  ?        ?  ,    .

----------

?    ?

----------


## NATALIA76

,     ,     ,    ,     ,       . :Rotate:

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## NATALIA76

?    .

----------

> ,     ,     ,    ,     ,       .


     ? ?      ?   ,      ,    ,  ,      ,

----------


## Svetys Konfetys

-29 ,

----------

.
     . (, , -2  -3 ,   )
       . 
.     .
   ,     1       ( 12)   ,    (  ,   15%,  80%  )
          .
     - (   2  -   .      ,   ).
         ?        12,   ,      ,       1?
    ,   ,   -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

.     ,        -12,          .     -

----------

,   .

----------

!              ( , )?    -   , ..   .     -  ,         /  .    ,    .  -3 :

1.   

  ,         () (    !)
            .

    ,     ( )   ()        .

  -4:

1.   

  ,      , ,  ,   :
-  ,         ();
-  ,         (),       (  ).
            .

        ?          -   2- ?       ?    ? :Redface:

----------


## Server56

,    . ,      ,     ,    .

----------

!       - ,  ,       !

----------


## Server56

,  .

----------


## lara_59

,  , :          ,     ,     ,    ,   .      ,  ,       ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,  ,       ,  ?


      .

----------


## Server56

-     ?
 10  10.

 20  10.
  -  :
 90  20.
   ,  .
    ,    ,  ?
    ?      ?
  .

----------


## lara_59

,          . ,      ,        . , ..        , ,        ,    .    ,         .   ,   ?   ?      ..

----------


## Server56

> ,   ?   ?


,   , .

----------


## Server56

> , ,        ,


  "     1"

----------


## Iricc

,          ,     ,      ?         , ?

----------


## Server56

. 5 . 172  ,       ,  .

----------


## Miranda1

,   ,        :   ,     ,     ? :        ,    : 30.04.12.  -2  30.04.12,    .  :     ,       .         . ..   ,       ,    -    , ..    .       , ..  .  ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,      ,     .     ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## Miranda1

!  :Smilie:      ,   ,    ""

----------


## Svetishe

""       ,      ,   .

----------


## Iricc

,     (        ),:
1) -    -?
2)      ?
)     ?
4)      ?

----------


## Server56

,    ?

----------


## Iricc

> ,    ?


  ,       (    ,   )

----------


## Server56

> 1) -    -?


.




> 2)      ?


.



> )     ?


.




> 4)      ?


  +.     .

----------


## Iricc

,       ,      ,   ,       ,      ,  -   " "          (, ,     20.03.1997 N -2-03/260,    .   22.03.2004 N 24-11/18602).

  ,      ,   .         .               ?    ?

----------

> , ,     20.03.1997 N -2-03/260,    .   22.03.2004 N 24-11/18602


    ""   !  :           .

----------


## Irina 2012

,       .        :   ,   ( 1  400 .,   ,   ,    ),   ,       ,     .   ,  ,        ,        .  - ,        ,   .     ,       ...   ?     ,      ??? (        ,       )  ...

----------


## Server56

- ( )    ,    ,  ,   .
     ( , ),   .
 ,  ( ) - .
 ,   - 5 .  400 .
 10-8  60 - 2 .
 19  60 - 360 .
 68  19 - 360 .
   :
 10-7  10-8 - 2 .
    590 . (90 . )
 20  60 - 500 .
 19  60 - 90 .
 68  19 - 90 .
 20  10-7 - 2 .
     2500 .
  ()
 62  90 - 2950 .
 90  68 - 450 . (  )
 90  20 - 2 .
    .
 20 ( 08)  60 2950 .
 60   62 - 2950 .
, ,   - 450 .,  ,      ,     .
   ,

----------


## Lianka

,  !       -   -2      -   2  , 3      ..     ,       -  - .   /.      -      ,  ....    -  .         ,  ,  /   -   -  .     ,      ,     -         -2.           ,      1000 .     2 ?   ?

----------


## Server56

> 


, , ,    ,   .  ,   .

----------


## Lianka

,       ,         ,   ,          ,      ,           .

----------


## ()

Lianka,     ? :yes:            -  -  . ,  ,   ,        -? (       ,      ).  ,      -   -     ,  -    ,   -   .   ,      .

----------


## ()

-"     -      " -   ,      .   , ...

----------


## Lianka

. ,     .   . -      .              ,    - - .

----------


## Lianka

.                        .       ,    /      1    -   .           .      --.         .     .   .

----------


## Lianka

.      ? ,   - .

----------


## ()

,           ,        .    ,   ,      ,   .

----------


## Lianka

.        ,    .

----------


## serega-t

,       -2,        -    .        , ..  .       ,            ,   .   ,    -2  -    ,   -?!

----------


## Server56

?
 ,     .    ,          (),    .      .

----------


## serega-t

> ,          (),    .


    ,       ,      ,   "    "  , ..  .
     ,     ,      "  ?!

----------


## Server56

:yes:

----------


## 68

,  .   ?    5    7 .    ,   2   ,    29  7        ,      .       ?

----------

..  - ( -)      .    ,  ,    -     , , -29       ..    ...

----------


## AzaliaSTR

!   , ,   .    ,     .           1 7.7    . ,       20 .    ,      .       -       ,       -  )  .        ,         ,   ,            .                  (         .. ) , ,   .               ?

----------


## Svetishe

20  ,   ,

----------


## _

,         ,        
   ,     , ,    ,      ,         .
   ,      
        ,

----------


## Nattallek

,          .(10.07   10.08).
1.      ??  
2.     -    ? 
3.       ?  ,    ,  ...     1

----------

,     (,   ..)    ( )?
1. -
2. 
3.       (        ),       .

----------


## Nattallek

> ,     (,   ..)    ( )?


   ,...,  
1.   -15
3. ....
4.  ...   1-             ,      ..     ,?
5.     ,  ,    28.03.12   10 , 2      29.03.12      02.04   10 ....    ..      ?

 ,     ,              ...

----------

4.     90 20- .   20 10-  ,  -  .
5.    .  .        ..

----------


## Nattallek

> ,  ,    28.03.12   10 , 2      29.03.12      02.04   10 ....    ..      ?


   ?

----------


## elenah9

!  .     .     .    ,   ..    .          (  )  -. +   .      -11.     -11,      ?  ,     6%.

----------


## Svetishe

-11   ,    ,     ,      .     .           .

----------


## elenah9

,    -  ? 
   ,   .    . ,    .
    -  ,           ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .    ,     ,     .
,  6%      ,

----------


## lara_59

!     :            ,  ,     29? ,      .
.

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## elenah9

,   .     -29. 
 ,       ,     . :Wink: .  ...

----------


## Svetishe

> ,   .     -29.






> ,       ,     .. ...


.

----------


## elenah9

!
   .      .         .     ..

----------

.

----------


## Svetishe

?  ,  ,     -  .

----------


## elenah9

.      .    +   .

----------


## Svetishe

?   08

----------


## elenah9

!

----------


## olga serova

:
1.            (..     ),            -2    ,    ?
2.       01.02  25.02, (  -2       ),   25         1  (   1 )  ,      ,      -2    ?
!!!

----------


## olga serova

!

----------


## olga serova

.

----------

1    ,       ?    
2

----------


## olga serova

,

----------

.,   .     ?

----------


## olga serova

,    .                  ,                   ,         ,     .  !!!

----------

.     ?

    -  .     .   ,    ,   .    ?
    .  ,    ,

----------


## olga serova

,     ,             -      .       "  "      ,     .  100    ,           .    -       ? !!!

----------


## Leyla_24

?     ? 
*olga serova*,       ,       ,     .     ,       ,  ,    ,  - . 
  . ,       ,   -   .  ,  -,     . :    ? ?            ,       ,       ,   ...?          . 
,         (         ).
  -     .    -   ...

----------


## ilyasov

.    ""    -2? ( ).      -2    ,        .      ,    ?

----------


## Leyla_24

""?       ?     ,     ""?

----------


## Svetishe

?  :Wow:

----------


## ilyasov

.    / 
1.    ""!      -2,3   .   .
2.  1  0.    ,  (   )     .   -   .
3.  /    . 
       (     )  -2   ?   ,

----------


## Svetishe

?    ,     ?

----------


## ilyasov

, 
..  :  -   1 000 000  
                          -      ,     51 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  .

----------


## ilyasov

,     4 000 000,      1 000 000  .    (1 000 000)  ,      -29,11.  10- . ""   3 000 000.     2 000 000?     ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

-      .

----------


## svetik291078

.  :        ( ,   -  !)  .  ,   ,  (,   .)      -15,      -2,-3. :      -, ..  ?    -15?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .

----------


## svetik291078

?  ,     ,    (   ,  ) .      -2,-3 .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,             .       .          ,   -,  .

----------


## svetik291078

?         ,     ?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-15           .



> ,     ?     ?


  ,  ,   .
    ?

----------


## Ritka_Dorofeeva

! 

 , .     .     -   4    260 000 .. :     , ?      ?   .

 , .          ,  ..  .       .      ,    ,  - .   .       ?  / +    ,      ,     .

 .

----------


## Svetishe

,       ?    ,  20     ?  ,     .

----------


## Ritka_Dorofeeva

> ,       ?    ,  20     ?  ,     .


 .     .            .  ,      - .

 . ,   . , ? .  .    ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      - .


 :yes: 




> . ,   . , ? .  .    ?


 20 .

----------


## svetik291078

,  ,   .
    ?[/QUOTE]

  ,    ,   ,       ,       -  ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   - ,  ,      .      ,     ,   ,  -...   



> 


 ,       ,  ,    .

----------


## svetik291078

.   ,     ,      -,  ,    ,   .   ,-    ,    .  ,       , -     .      ,    .

----------


## Leyla_24

-15,     -2   ?   :    -    ,        ,          .       . ,    -       ..       -    ,        .    -15,     -.

----------


## svetik291078

!!!!   !!!!!! -15,        ., .  -2       ,               .

----------


## _33

!       ,     ... :yes:   ,   -,    :Embarrassment: 
    15%,   .  -       .     .   ? ?        ???            ""    ?      ""    ?

----------


## Svetishe

*_33*,     ?    ?    ,   .

----------


## _33

> *_33*,     ?    ?    ,   .


Svetishe,     )   ,  ,           ""   -   ?  ..   ? .      " "     20 ?  ?     10 ,     20?

----------


## Svetishe

> ""   -   ?


     ?     1,  1    .   .



> 10 ,     20


 :yes:

----------


## latina1

,  .     (  ) ,     .       2   -  .  :       :    ,   -.        . ,        ,     -.      ,  2-      . ..          ,    /.  ()    .       .        ,      10   -,     .    .
  -  ""   ... :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    ,   .

----------


## latina1

!     ! ,  2    1   10 .          7 .     28 ,     ?  28 ,   29,55 (10+28/9*7)?
    ,    1    2 ,   .   -    !

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,     :
1.    ,  (1*10+7*28)/8
2.      .
        ,    .

----------


## latina1

.         .       ,         .    ,         .                    .

----------


## latina1

10  2 :   .            ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

*latina1*,  ?

----------


## latina1

> 


     .        .  -)))))))

----------



----------


## Svetishe

> .


  =  ,   ,   -  .  ""      .

----------


## latina1

>

----------


## latina1

> 


. ...      ..)))))  ,            " ".           -. .    .

----------


## latina1

> =


  .      ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      ,     1,    ,     .

----------


## latina1

> ,   ,


      -.. 
  :
10 (,) 60 (, ) 100,00
 20 (, ) 10 (,)  100,00    
     : 
 20  60 -? .......

----------


## Svetishe

,   10-60, 20-10 ,  ,      ,

----------


## Leyla_24

,  - :
10 (,  ) 60 ( ) 10    100 .
20 ( ) 10 ((,  ) 10 .   100 .
    1  :
 10 (,  ) 60 ( ) 3    45 .
10 (,  ) 60 ( ) 10    100 .
20 ( ) 10 ((,  ) 10 .   ____ .
         -  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,       .      ,       ,   . ,   ,          .

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


.      -    -,       ,      .   ,   -        .            ,  -     (        ).

----------


## Svetishe

,       ,     ,  -  .    10   5 ,      5     :Stick Out Tongue:   -    .

----------


## Leyla_24

.  2       .  ,    ,  - .

----------


## Svetishe

,   .     ?

----------


## Leyla_24

,       .    ,        ,         .                       () .   ,      (  )     -   1 -  ,           .

----------


## madkat

-    . ,             (   ).   ,          .    -     ..      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,       ?

----------


## lara_59

.     1200 ,  1400 .         1200 .  2.    .       .   19,  , ,      400 .   ,              ,           . 
         : 400/(1200+1400)*1200 ?  - ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  .

----------


## Server56

,   ,      ?
, , .

----------

*Svetishe*,   ,       (      )
           -2       ?...           ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## Server56

> ???


 :yes:

----------

.      ?        ?

----------


## Svetishe

272.      
       ,      .

----------

..     ..    ?-2  ...

----------


## Svetishe

,   .      ,   ,    ,        ,     ""      ,         .

----------



----------


## MaleKazan

!
 , .
      ,  ,   ,  10.10,  10.11,            ?
        10.11 -  10.10    20 -  10.11?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,

----------


## MaleKazan

> ,   ,


 ,    -...   ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


  ,   ?
,     -    .

----------


## Svetishe

.       ,          .

----------


## MaleKazan

> .       ,          .


Server56, Svetishe,          ,       .

  .  : "     ()        ""      "      " _(   10.11)_      -  (  "",    _(  10.10)_)",        10.10,    10.11.

----------


## Gornyak

!
-       ?       -   .  (.-).  ,  ,  - .  .     -15   ,  ,  -15, / /      / ""  (,   .   ..).   -     ?  /    ?    .

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,  ,     -,  .      



> / ""  (,   .   ..)


  .  ,    .       ,        .

----------


## Gornyak

,    ?     - .   ,           ,         ,      ,     .       , ..  .     ...  ))  :Confused:   ,  -       -   -      ...

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    ,    .

----------


## Gornyak

...      ,         . -  :         ?

----------


## Svetishe

.      . .

----------


## Gornyak



----------


## Leyla_24

, .     . - .     ,           .    -.           (   ).    ,   :
1)      ;
2)     .
  -,     .       .    -   . 
  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,         -       .

----------


## Leyla_24

.. .

----------

,    ,  .  .
  6%,  ,   .  ,..  (        ). -     ,  .      -29.(   3 ,-29  ,  ,    ,   )          20 ,. .   ,      .      ,  ""  ..  ..   ""? -    ,.. -  .  ,    ,    ?.

----------


## Svetishe

,        .   -  ,       .

----------

.-20   , -.  ,       20  90,    ,..   . ,  ...  ,     ,      ,..,, 2   100   200 .,   60,    100 . , -. 1/3*60=20 .(        ,  )

----------


## Svetishe

,      , ,   ,    ,         ?

----------

,        (     ,     ),  ,      ,     ,  .

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## Leyla_24

: -             ( -15).   ()      (  )+  .       (   2013 .  )  -2  -3      ?

----------


## Server56

> (   2013 .  )  -2  -3      ?


  , -2    **.   .
          ?
  ,        .

----------


## Leyla_24

> ?


 -..      (  )    ( -).          ..    "" ,    ,      ..

----------


## Server56

> .


 2013    , ,    .
      .
         .
  100%   .

----------


## Leyla_24

-..     100%   ))))))) !

----------


## Server56

> !


   ?
    .

----------


## Leyla_24

:        .. :Redface:

----------


## Leyla_24

> .


 ?

----------


## Server56

,    .

----------


## gugusya

,       (. ),    ,   ? -15  ?      ?    .

----------


## Svetishe

?    ?

----------


## gugusya

,    .       ,   .  ,        (  )+,      .    ?  -15     ?      ,   (   ?  ,

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,  ,  -15.

----------

> ,    .


-  ,

----------


## Server56

> -


  ? .  ( ),   .

----------

> ? .  ( ),   .


      ,  .  :     (  ),       .      "  ".  ,       ,  , ,

----------


## Server56

> 


     .      .
   . .

----------

> .      .
>    . .

----------


## -

,   (    )
   20.11  20.12.2013.      ,   .  ,    -2    300 3,      380 3,   ,  80 3       -2.   ,  ,   80 3        .       .  ?    ?

----------

> ,   (    )
>    20.11  20.12.2013.      ,   .  ,    -2    300 3,      380 3,   ,  80 3       -2.   ,  ,   80 3        .       .  ?    ?


     803     . ,   -2?  ,         ( 20)

----------


## Server56

> ( 20)


  ,  .

----------


## -

.  ,     !      . ?

----------


## Server56

(. 10),     (. 20)

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,    -2    300 3,      380


    ,    ?..    ,      ,  -,     .     -   ?    -  .   .

----------


## -

,   .     ,   -29          80 3    ,                 ,    250 .      ...

----------


## Server56

-   .
        .     .
     -29   "".  **,   , ,    ,        .
  , ,    20    .
 ,     25 ,  -29   .
 ,   ?

----------


## Leyla_24

!     !    ))         Server56)))

----------


## -

*Server56*,     ,     -29  25  (   ?)    26  30  10 3 .  70    . 
      ,             .     ,

----------


## Server56

10   ,    12 (2 ,  ).
-    .     ,  ,        .
,     3   ,   .

----------


## -

,    300 . .

----------


## Server56

/  ?

----------


## -

,

----------


## Server56

.

----------


## Svetishe

" "     ,    .

----------


## Leyla_24

:     ? ? .. ,    -29 :  -100 ,  120.  -?   ?    ...   .   ,   .    :. 
   ...     -   (  )     - ..

----------


## Leyla_24

> 300 . .


   ? :Big Grin:   ?

----------


## Svetishe

.    15    100  ,           10 ,        20  ,     15.    -         .

----------


## -

,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,   .      .

----------


## -

""

----------


## Svetishe

"" .    .   ,       .

----------


## -

,

----------


## Leyla_24

> -         .


  :Smilie:

----------

.

   :  - .      .         -2.              .    -29  .    ,   ,  -2     -    -     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-2      ?       ,  ?    -?  .

----------

,    .       ( ),     .  ,         -2,       -2,      .   ,     ,     ,   -2     -2     ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,         -2,       -2,      .


       ?     .



> ,     ,     ,   -2


       . 
    ,           . 
      ,      ?         , ..  ,        .

----------

.     ,   ,   -       . ,    .

----------


## .

!  ,    ,      ,   ,        ,     -2,-3      ?          ,   27.03  15.04,       15.04? ?

----------


## Server56

:yes:

----------


## lara_59

*.*,   -     - (    ),     -        ,     .             ,    ""  20 .

----------


## .

,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,          .

----------


## .



----------


## inga01

SOS!!!!      ...      -  ,    ,       1.    .                     -?

----------


## Svetishe

?  ?   -? ?

----------


## Jenyafv

.     -2,        .   , ..  -3, -2      ,    , ,  .      .               .    ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leyla_24

.             .       ,  ,      .   ,   ,       ,           .     ..     ,     . 
:      .   !

----------


## Jenyafv

,       .    ,              ,         ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Server56

-   ,       -      ,   .
   ,     ,    ,   ,     ,       .
...

----------


## Jenyafv

.

----------


## MaleKazan

> ?
>     .


        ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


  "   ".   . . (  ).
    : 1.    2.   
 3-  -    +     1.
 ,    ,  .     ,    .

----------


## .

,    ,  .      ?       ,    .  ,       ,   -       . -   ,    ,  ?      ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    , ,   .  -    ,          .

----------


## .

> ,    , ,   .  -    ,          .


,      2003 ,  ,   1503,  .  ,   50  - .    ,60 3-.      ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

.      ,     ,    .    ,    .   ,    ,        .

----------


## .

!

----------


## TSS

.        ,        ...
  (  ),   ,       ( ,     ).         . ,           ,,...         .           ,    ?   ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

""

----------


## Server56

,      ,         ,   -   


> ,


.
    ,   ,   ,    .
        ,     .

----------


## TSS

> ,      ,         ,   -   .
>     ,   ,   ,    .
>         ,     .


         ,    , .  ,    ...,             ....     ...
    ?  - /?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    ,          ,    .

----------


## Server56

,  .   ,  -  ,   ,     , ?
              .  ,   ,          5,  ,  4  6.    ,      .

----------


## TSS

> ,  .   ,  -  ,   ,     , ?
>               .  ,   ,          5,  ,  4  6.    ,      .


,       ,    .          ?          ...  ?

----------


## Svetishe

18   ,     ,     ,     .   -   ,     ,    -  .    .

----------


## TSS

> 18   ,     ,     ,     .   -   ,     ,    -  .    .


        -2        -,    ?

----------


## Server56

(  ),   .
    2  ,    2,08  1,97,     .

----------


## Svetishe

> (  ),   .


    ,    .      :   ,   ,          ,      ,      1

----------


## TSS

> (  ),   .
>     2  ,    2,08  1,97,     .


..      ,     /  , /  ,            ... , !

----------

, !)))
     )
     -)
(:   )

-.
 ,    -     (  ),  - .
 - ,    .
 - .     .

   : ,              .
, , -      8%.
(  ,     ).

:    - ,  , ))
       8% ?
   ?

    . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,  .   .   ,       ,  ,     -  .

----------


## .

!    !!! .   .   . .  .:    -2,3;     ..   -    (   ).         . .    .  -    , 1,5 .       31.08.14      ,   "" .   . ,     31.07, 15.08  31.08.  -  ""    /, . - -      .     - .               , . ..  )???  .     - .

----------


## latina1

> - -      .


  ..     ?    ?

----------


## Svetishe

.  
.S.  -  :Smilie:

----------


## .

-2,   .    31.07, 15.08, 31.08   ,   -  ,             ,   .       - - 3  ( 30.09)   -2.

----------


## .

.    ,         ,   .    ,        -12.    ,    -2. ..               -2?    ?    ,    -    .

----------


## Svetishe

*.*,      , ,   .

----------


## .

Svetishe, , . 
     -  ..              -2?, .. .???

----------


## Svetishe

,   , .       ,      ,   .



> -    (   ).         .


    ?    ?      ?  ,        ,   .

----------


## .

-    -    .  . :  .   . -2  3, -; - -       ,       .                        -,         -2  -  ,   . ,    , .   -  -    -2     .     ,  .    .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,   ,     ,          .

----------


## krokus

?

----------


## Svetishe

?  -? ,  . -      ,    -   .           ,   -      ,      ,   ,        , ,      .

----------


## krokus

10  ,        30  (.    ) ,         ?

----------

*krokus*,  .     ,

----------


## krokus

!

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

*Svetishe*,  - .           .

----------


## Svetishe

.     ,       ,    .    ,    .

----------


## krokus

.     0,00002 . .  1      ,       ?

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,    200 ,      ?

----------


## krokus

,  .   ,        ,   1((

----------


## Svetishe

?     -12,  , 200      ?       ,     -

----------


## bgm2201

*Server56*,  !       ?   .    .

----------


## TSS

. , ,                  .             .          .   ,   ,      ?

----------


## Server56

,    ,     ?
   .  .
  ,        .
       ,      100 ,    105 ( 95)    .

----------


## bgm2201

*Server56*,  !

----------


## TSS

, ,   ,     ,      ,        .      ,     ,    (         ...).            ...

----------


## TSS

> *Server56*,  !       ?   .    .


     ,  !

----------


## Server56

> ...


    ,  .
  -   , **    (      )  .

----------

,   -  2 ,     31002?

----------


## Server56

,          .
    ?

----------


## Antonina88

! , ,    .  - ,   ,    .   - 20 .,   10 .   10 .   (    ).      5 .    ,    ,     ,  ?

----------


## Server56

,     (       ).      .
       11 .  15,    ,        .

----------


## Nattallek

..  ,

----------


## tvinks

> ! , ,    .  - ,   ,    .   - 20 .,   10 .   10 .   (    ).      5 .    ,    ,     ,  ?


 .
                  ....
  ,            10     1  ,     5 ,     5      ?
   ,     ,       1    6 ,   10 ?
         ,   ...     ,       :Frown: 

      ..        1   1  (  2000 ) ,         (     1  2015    5, 46      5, 46   1 ...)

1.     ?
2.        ?

 -     ..        -2       ....    ...

         112 000 ,       60 000 ?      ...     ?

 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Svetishe

,      .       ,   ,    .

----------


## tvinks

...      -       .....
          500    ,       300 .,      200   .    .
              ,    ....

----------


## Server56

*tvinks*,       .          ,    . .       .

----------


## tvinks

> *tvinks*,       .          ,    . .       .


1.           ,  .
2.     ?

     . .      (       1  2015      )    :



-    - 500 000 .
-  200 000 
- - 1 000 000 
-   -350 000 .
-   200 000 .

         200 000 .
       1 000 000,   700 000?          350 000,   300 000?
        350 000  ?
  -    .   .

        ,                    ,    -    .     ,                 . 
       ,     ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,    .     ,     ,        ,  100 ,  ,  ,  .   -      ,          100    ,   80   75,      ,       .

----------

*

----------

> ,                    ,    -    .     ,                 . 
>        ,     ...


 ,  - . ,      - ,

----------


## Server56

> ,


, , .  ,   ,    5/2001

----------


## tvinks

> ,    ,    .     ,     ,        ,  100 ,  ,  ,  .   -      ,          100    ,   80   75,      ,       .


      ,      ..      ,         .
          ,     .




> , , .  ,   ,    5/2001


 ,            ,   ,          1-2  2015,           -    ,      .
      ,       -        ??
 1  2015    5, 46   2000
       ...      ,      ,      :Smilie: 
   !!

----------


## Svetishe

,      .            ,            .   100 ,  ,         90,     10%,     90 .      ,       ,   -,    .      ,     ,    . -    ,  ,       ,   .    ,   -   ,     .

----------


## Server56

.        -    , 99,999%,     .

----------


## Rom52

,        ,    ,  -11   -29.    ,   -29      .        .        .             (          ,     ).       ,        -11 ,   .    -29, ..  1    ,             -11.  :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,   -11     .   . ,      .

----------


## Rom52

!

----------


## ***

!    .  ,     ,    ,    -29   ?       ?     , ..    ,      .

----------


## ***

: ,      40000  -29 ?   ?

----------


## Svetishe

.       .

----------


## ***

> .       .


!!!     -29    40000,      ?

----------


## ***

!  , -      ?    ,     ...   :Frown: 




> !    .  ,     ,    ,    -29   ?       ?     , ..    ,      .

----------


## Server56

> -29    40000,      ?


 -29    (   ).  (. . )    .
     - . ,   -.
 -  .   ,    ,         1   ,       .

----------


## Lionet

!   , ,     ,    /  ..  ,    ,        /.       :    ,             ,      ""   "",        -2?     ,   ,    ""     ().    ,   ,      ?    ,       ,  -,  , ,  , .    -  ?
   !

----------


## Server56

** , ,        ,         ,    ,  .

----------


## Leroy

-29 ,   2015., , .       1  .- (11) :Big Grin:

----------


## Server56

-29  ,    .
    ,    1982   .
    .

----------

> 1  .- (11)


     ..  -      .  .  ,    -      (   29)

----------


## Leroy

-    ,     .

----------


## Leroy

1 8,3      "  -"     ,    20. (11)   20.    -    .   29   ?

----------


## Leroy

,               -2  -3?????!!!!

----------


## Server56

> -2  -3?????!!!!


 -2  -3     (  ),         .
   -     ,  ,      .    ,   .        .

----------

> -    ,     .


    ?

----------

> ?


         :   100 .

----------


## Server56

> :   100 .


       .    .

----------

> :   100 .


  :Lol:

----------

> 


,   )))))   ,        !))))))

----------

!     .    .  .    ()  /  -2,-3.   .    ..            /?   ,  ,..  .  .
      .  -29?       , .    ?

      .     ,  . ?       ?

----------


## autodor

>

----------

!  !
  ,     .
   (  )    (   )     /   .             ,      ?    -         ,   ????

   ,    ,       ,       ,    ,      ???        ?    ???  2/2008  .

 !!

----------

> 


 ,    -,  )))
      ,   ?      ,    ,   -,        ...        ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ?


      ,   ,   .

----------

> ,    -,  )))
>       ,   ?      ,    ,   -,        ...        ?


,  . 
       .  ,      ,    ,   ,   ,        .        .  ??     .    ??

----------

> 


 ,    .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


             ???   ???      .  ????

!!!!

----------

